# Can X be built with Intel driver without LLVM, Gallium, OpenCL?



## FStl (Apr 11, 2017)

Hello,

My system has an integrated Intel 945G chipset, and since I build all ports from source, I would like to exclude any unnecessary dependencies.

So, my question is whether it is possible to build X (xorg-server) and the Intel driver (xf86-video-intel) without the huge dependencies of LLVM, Gallium and OpenCL? The options provided in the various ports don't seem to allow that but I still want to know if it is possible in principle. Maybe the maintainers will even accept a patch for it if it is possible.

Thanks.


----------

